# Another 9 refurb



## tommied (Jan 23, 2013)

Was given A 9 in on this very site and have been purchasing the parts to put back in shape. 
 Have now built the bench. I am really into rustic homemade repurpaced material so don't be surprised if it's a little ruff. Used pipe with used plywood covered with used stainless that I buffed checker board style on top. Will not show much when lathe is mounted but kind of different. More as I find time.   tommie


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 24, 2013)

Well thats a good starting point. If thats your idea of a little ruff then I'm looking forward to the rebuilt lathe.

Cheers Phil


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll be watching this one come together.


----------

